# Terminum custodem limitum suorum



## melonidas

Hello everybody!

The context of the sentence I am just about to give you is too big, so maybe we can find out the traduction without it. There it goes:

Terminum custodem limitum suorum

These are two accusatives and two genitives, but I dont see any verb. 


thx!


----------



## exgerman

This is from a list of Roman gods, with their names in the accusative: _Terminus, the guardian of their boundaries_. It comes from a text that seems to be part of the standard introductory Latin course for Spanish speakers. Here's one of the many examples of exactly this text found by google, and here is the relevant paragraph:





> *Antiguos dioses romanos
> *
> Initio Romani, genus agricolarum, ruda numina invocaverant. Invocabant enim Iovem, numen caeli et fulminis; Martem, dominum hiemis et tempestatis; Sa­turnum, auctorem sementis et agrorum; Terminum, custodem limitum suorum; Silvanum, deum silvarum nemorumque; Cererem, deam frugum et herbarum; Venerem, dominam florum; Palem, propitiam pecori pastoribusque.


----------



## Cagey

Hello, melonidas!
Welcome to the forum.   

The text exgerman found shows that _invocabant_ is the verb that is understood in each of the phrases that follow. The accusatives are the objects of _invocabant_ and_ Romani_ is the understood subject:

_Invocabant enim Iovem, numen caeli et fulminis; [invocabant] Martem, dominum hiemis et tempestatis; [invocabant] Sa­turnum, auctorem sementis et agrorum; [invocabant] Terminum, custodem limitum suorum; ...._​


----------



## melonidas

Ok thx. I am trying to figure out the meaning of the sentence terminum custodem limitum suorum but can't find it.


----------



## exgerman

melonidas said:


> Ok thx. I am trying to figure out the meaning of the sentence terminum custodem limitum suorum but can't find it.



The English translation is staring you in the face, in post #2, in _italics_.


----------



## melonidas

exgerman said:


> The English translation is staring you in the face, in post #2, in _italics_.


   I dont see the translation  
Is the translation: with the leaders, correct for the latin text: cum ducibus illis ?

thx


----------



## Cagey

exgerman has translated 

 Terminum custodem limitum suorum
 as: _Terminus, the guardian of their boundaries_.

(Please start a new thread for a new question, but, yes, _with <those/the> leaders_ is a reasonable translation of _cum ducibus illis_.  )


----------

